# Haunt Calendar Photos Needed!! Deadline July 29th - Don't Miss Out!



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

*ONLY ONE WEEK TO GO!!* Time is running out so make sure to send in your Haunt photos before it's too late! It doesn't matter whether you think your haunt measures up or not - we want to see them all. Yard Haunt, Garage/Back Yard Walkthrough, Amateur & Professional Haunt, even indoor display, large or small - send them in and make sure you're included! Full info on the website... http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/shop.html


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

This is it people - *photo submission deadline for the 2013 Haunt Calendar!!* You can still submit after this date but with no guarantee of getting in. Avoid any disappointment and *submit NOW!!* See full details on website... http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/shop.html


----------

